# DALLAS | One Dallas Tower | 250ft | 20 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

One Dallas Tower, 08-08-13 by skys the limit2, on Flickr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Highrise development planned for old Hard Rock Cafe site on McKinney Avenue in Dallas*



> August 5, 2013
> 
> An Illinois developer has teamed up with local investors with plans to build on a prime Uptown Dallas tract on McKinney Avenue.
> 
> ...


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Has this started?


----------

